
Tesla Q1 Results - nikodunk
https://www.scribd.com/document/407487402/Tesla-Q1-2019-Letter
======
fnord77
From another site:

> Tesla lost $702 million in the first quarter of 2019, after posting back-to-
> back profits for the first time ever to finish out 2018

> Tesla finished the quarter with $2.2 billion in cash on hand, a decrease of
> $1.5 billion from the end of 2018 — though $920 million of that was used to
> pay debt that came due in March. Of that $2.2 billion total, $768 million
> was customer deposits for vehicles like the Model 3, Model Y, second
> generation Roadster, Tesla Semi, and the company’s energy products.

